# The last colony OOC thread



## DarkMaster (Sep 14, 2005)

Once again I am calling players on this board to help me continue define my homebrew. I like using Pbp because they give me time to think and integrate the new region, culture and concepts with the old one. This would be my third game in my homebrew, the other two have been running for more than a years each(with some break here and there for vacation or familial issue). So I am looking for dedicated players.

The story will begin on a small continent/Island about the half the size of Australia (Kernarg in honor of the great Kronerg explorer), located in the Collur Sea (better known as the Sea of Peace). The sheer size of that sea is the only reason why the  Kronerg Republic and the Axyrian Empire are still at peace. None of the two super powers have enough ressources and power to battle each other directly, so they stay at peace officially.

Both superpowers are pretty advanced in magetech (think Eberron) but the magic is mostly limited to the extremely wealthy and governemental organisation (especially in the Axyrian Empire). 

Both super power control about a quarter of the continent (Axyr in the west  and the Republic in the east.) the rest of the continent is dominated by mountain and jungle inhabited by the local population (Think Incas and Maya) is slowly loosing ground to both colony. 4 major tribes survived: The Merto in the mountain(Human, dwarf and half-dwarf and some wild tribes of Goliath), The Cruf in living in the northern Isolated Marsh of Grutru (population consisting mostly of human, lizardman and half-lizardman). The Verdar living in the jungle (Mostly wood elf, with some gnome) and The Bornom (human highly developed civilisation, think Mayan)

The Merto, Cruf and Verdar are currently allied with the empire and the Bornom with the Republic. But things change quickly. The four tribes and two superpowers are now all fighting for the control of the Island. Forging and breaking alliance like they change coat. Only the Bornom and the Republic have a strong alliance. 

The two superpowers have been on the Island for about 30 years. In the last 5 years tension between the two colony degenerated and figthing is now a fairly common thing. 

The story will begin in a small Kernarg trading post a few miles away from Tolmoto the Bornom Capital. 

The PC can be from any of Nationality/Race described above and below

Kernarg Humans are usually tall and elven looking other race are fairly standard (human is the dominant race in that culture)

Axyrian (human, elf and halfling the dominant races)are usually tall, dark haired and naturally tanned. Other race are average looking and considered inferior races (The current empress is an elven lady).

If you want you could be from another nationality (We can discuss the details) who is seeking fame and fortune in the new colony as trader/mercenary/adventurer. 

I would also like to have at least one PC from the trading post (Free Soldier from the Republic, Slave, Local trader,etc...) The merchandise traded at the post are the following (Gem from the mountains, Exotic Furs, Exotic Magical component from various rare magical beast only found on the Island and Borca leaf used to make cigar or a yellow pasty drug when refined. 

so 2nd level character, any Wotc book class/race. 900gold, 32 pts buy and average HP method listed in the DMG and do not be scared of writing background as I will try to build the campaign around these elements.  I will take 4-6 players not on a first come first serve basis.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 14, 2005)

These don't seem to appear on the map you posted in the Mergovia thread.  It's a big world you're developing.  If its half as good as the Mergovia thread, it will still be great.  I'm sadly overextended, or I'd love to join.  (I'm trying to figure out how I could rationalize starting another game...)  

Any chance this group will meet either of the others?


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 14, 2005)

Yes they might meet the others, but I can't say more.

The map I provided is a map of Mergovia about half the size of spain. The rich Kingdom still resisting the Axyrian empire in the south (not on the map) and the barbarian tribes(where Solomon was born) in the west. 

As you are starting to discover the small country is at the center of something very important, something that can reshape the futur of the region and shift the balance of power. 

This campaing will occur far away from Mergovie. I will finish the maps soon and I will post them.

And you are always welcomed in my games Manzanita.


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 14, 2005)

Wow, this sounds pretty exciting. I've done a little background reading on your other threads, and it seems like I would really enjoy your DMing style, as well as the feel of your homebrew. 

 So I'd love to get into this. I'm feeling myself drawn to a few different concepts - a Wood Elf druid of the Verdar tribe, a Lizardman Ranger of the Cruf, or else a soldier of the Republic who's stationed at the Trading Post. 

 I'm not certain yet which one is going to end up appealing more to me, so if you have a preference or any advice as to which concept would best fit in with the game you have planned, please do say.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 14, 2005)

Up to you really. I will try to build the story around your concepts as much as possible. 

So feel free to play what you want.


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 14, 2005)

Okay. 

 In that case I'll just have to see which character suggests itself most strongly to me I think... I'll think about it, and probably start work on a character in earnest this evening. 

 Also... I've searched your other threads, but haven't found an answer to this, so sorry if I'm just missing it... do you have any information available on religion in your homebrew world? And are the same deities worshipped here as elsewhere in the world?


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 14, 2005)

Standard D&D Religion. 

But various Region have different approaches and rituals for the same god. 

If you look into the Hero of Axyr, you can get a good example of what I am talking about. The PC called Morrison is a Cleric of Fharlang from another southern Axyrian Colony. 

Fharlang example
look at post 121.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 14, 2005)

> I would also like to have at least one PC from the trading post (.... Local trader,




DarkMaster,  I wonder what you think of a human who through ancient ancestory is a Aasimar.  He would be a local trader.  A charismatic rogue that will try to buy his wares from those coming into the area than sell them to the Post itself.  He does this because the owner of the trading post is a sniveling cheat who never gives a fair deal to anyone but the PC.  The reason for the fair deal is the owner was one of the 1st people over and the PC's father save the owner's family & goods from cutthroat saliors.  This debt to the PC's family was never forgotten.  While the owner still does a fair deal with the PC, he is growing resentful of lost profits.

The PC's family are local farmers of the Borca leaf.  The PC will have been born at the colony.


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 14, 2005)

Ah, okay, thanks a lot. Fantastic. 

 Anyhow, I'm pretty sure I'm leaning towards the druid at the moment. I'm thinking of something of a prophet, who has foreseen in his dreams the destruction of his tribe and their ancestral lands. His visions have driven him to leave on a journey of his own in a quest to find a way to prevent this. 

 I'll make sure the visions he has received are suitably vague so that they can be made to fit most any plot hook you care to toss at him.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 14, 2005)

Why not, would you want your character to have some benefits (balanced by something else of course) for having Aasimar blood? like bloodlines in UA. 

I also assume the PC you are refering to would be another PC?

and Charismatic/social PC are always useful in my games.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 14, 2005)

Eluvan, 
Go all out on the background, I will then provide you the information you need to fill your blanks and might even propose you various alternatives fitting the settings. The setting is fairly large and complex and all my notes are handwritten so I prefer using this approach.


----------



## Pencil and paper (Sep 14, 2005)

Homebrew is great, and if i can be part of developing a world, well that's even better, and i must say that i wont miss this game. Seems like  great world  

I'm thinking of a Gnome character of Verdar,  a lizardman or half-lizardman of Cruf. Lizardmen have i always dreamed to play so maybe this is a good opportunity, in which book can i find the stats? I want to buy some more books by the way. I hear marvels about Eberron. 

Can you edit in some links to this world of yours? I'm quite new at this messageboard, and i find it dificult to find the threads. Now if you want me/us to start without knowledge of your world, please say so.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 14, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Why not, would you want your character to have some benefits (balanced by something else of course) for having Aasimar blood? like bloodlines in UA.
> 
> I also assume the PC you are refering to would be another PC?
> 
> and Charismatic/social PC are always useful in my games.




I assume you are talking to me.  I do not have UA so I do not know any other benifits.  I would think the owner would be an expeienced NPC, not a fledgling 2nd level person.  But however it works out in the sceam of things.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 14, 2005)

RR, 
I understand now. The owner would be some kind of Patron to your PC. That is a good idea, it will just help in providing your character with some reason to join with the others. I already envision that NPC. 

PaP you can follow the link I provided in a previous post and/or this one The Heros of Mergovie


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 14, 2005)

Ok a bit more details about the Republic. They are the most tech and magetech evolved nation of the known world. They could be seen as the equivalent of Renaissance people. They do possess the gunpowder and use it.

The Axyrian are slightly behind in terms of technology and culture(human rights, arts, political ideology) but are more powerfull in terms of numbers, business and wealth. Most people living in the empire and around thinks that they are the most evolved nations tough


----------



## mother1219 (Sep 14, 2005)

If you're willing to deal with a bit of a newb, I'd be glad to play. I have never done PBP (though I understand the basics) and am just now learning 3.5 in an RL game. Before this I haven't played since 2.0 but I'm picking it up quickly.

Please let me know if you still have room available and can handle taking on a newb


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 14, 2005)

Do you have stats for half-dwarves and half-lizardment?


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 14, 2005)

Okay, all done.  

 Huynia:

[sblock]Huynia Amaru
Male Wood Elf
Druid 2
Alignment: True Neutral
Experience: 1,000 xp

14 Strength (+2) 
10 Dexterity (+0)
11 Constitution (+0)
12 Intelligence (+1)
18 Wisdom (+4)
9 Charisma (-1)

Initiative: +0
Speed: 30’

BAB: +1
Grapple: +3

Melee Attack: +3
Damage: 1d6+3 (Quarterstaff, 2-handed)
AC: 13 (+3 Armor), touch 10, flat-footed 13

Ranged Attack: +1 (Range 100’ x10)
Damage: 1d8 (Longbow)
AC: 13 (+3 Armor), touch 10, flat-footed 13

Hit Points: 14
Fortitude Saves: +4
Reflex Saves: +0
Will Saves: +7
+2 to all saves vs. enchantment spells and effects

Feats: 
Druid Weapon Proficiency
Elf Weapon Proficiency
Light Armor Proficiency
Medium Armor Proficiency
Track

Abilities:
Immune to Magic Sleep Effects
+2 to saves vs. Enchantment Spells and Effects
Low-light Vision
+2 to Listen, Search and Spot Checks
Find Hidden Doors
Animal Companion
Nature Sense
Wild Empathy (+1)
Woodland Stride

Skills: 
+1 Appraise [0]+1 (Int)
-3 Balance [0]-3 (Dex, armor)
-1 Bluff [0]-1 (Cha)
-1 Climb [0]-1 (Str, armor)
+5 Concentration [5]+0 (Con)
+0 Craft [0]+0 (Int)
-1 Diplomacy [0]-1 (Cha)
-1 Disguise [0]-1 (Cha)
-3 Escape Artist [0]-3 (Dex, armor)
+1 Forgery [0]+1 (Int)
-1 Gather Information [0]-1 (Cha)
+2 Handle Animal [3]-1 (Cha)
+7 Heal [3]+4 (Wis)
-3 Hide [0]-3 (Dex, armor)
-1 Intimidate [0]-1 (Cha)
-1 Jump [0]-1 (Str, armor)
+7 Knowledge (Nature) [4]+3 (Int, Nature Sense)
+6 Listen [0]+6 (Wis, Racial)
-3 Move Silently [0]-3 (Dex, armor)
+0 Open Lock [0]+0 (Dex)
-1 Perform [0]-1 (Cha)
+0 Ride [0]+0 (Dex)
+3 Search [0]+3 (Int, Racial)
+4 Sense Motive [0]+4 (Wis)
-- Speak Language [0]+1 (Int)
+6 Spellcraft [5]+1 (Int)
+6 Spot [0]+6 (Wis, Racial)
+11 Survival [5]+6 (Wis, Nature Sense)
-4 Swim [0]-4 (Str, armor x2)
+0 Use Rope [0]+0 (Dex)

Spells:
Level 0: (4/day, DC 14)
Create Water
Detect Poison
Mending
Resistance

Level 1: (3/day, DC 15)
Calm Animals
Produce Flame
Shillelagh

Weapons and Armor
Quarterstaff (1d6/1d6, 20/x2, 4 lbs) -
Hide Armor (+3 AC, -4 Armor Check Penalty, +4 Max Dex Bonus, 20% Arcane Spell Failure, 25 lbs) 15gp
Longbow (1d8, 20/x3, 100’ range, 3 lbs) 75 gp
40x Arrow (6 lbs) 2gp

Equipment: 
Holly and Mistletoe 
Backpack (2 lbs) 2gp
*Fishhook (0 lbs) 1sp
*Flint and Steel (0 lbs) 1gp
*Waterskin (4 lbs) 1gp
*Winter Blanket (3 lbs) 5sp
Wand of Cure Light Wounds (50 charges) 750gp

Funds: 53.4 gp

Languages: Kronerg, Verdar, Druidic, Sylvan

Height: 5’6”
Weight: 135 lbs
Eyes: Green
Hair: Russet
Age: 112

Description:
Huynia is very tall for an elf, and considerably more muscular than the average member of that race as well, as befits his wood elf lineage. He has the look of one who spends most of his time out of doors and away from the trappings of civilisation, from his deeply tanned skin to the dusty, torn, green-brown traveller’s cloak he wears over his battered hide armour. His hair is a rusty, reddish brown and hangs in a long, unkempt tangle down his back, while his emerald green eyes commonly look out on the world with an air of weary resignation. It is only when he is in the wilds, far from the settlements of the civilised races, that a more content and serene air comes over him. 

Background:
_An arid wasteland stretched as far as the eye could see from this wind blasted peak. Blackened, scorched and scarred, to Huynia’s ears the land screamed in impotent rage and agony. Fire and steel had taken their toll on the lush and fertile jungle that once made this place verdant. Covering the blackened earth and soaking it in their blood were the corpses of thousands upon thousands of living things, from tiny birds through to the very largest creatures that had lived here, tigers and immense constrictor snakes – and people, too. The people who had lived here atop the mountain, who had lived in balance with nature, accepting their place in the way of things. Men, women and children lay slaughtered heedlessly, their bodies broken and their faces contorted in fear and pain. The only sound was the blowing of the hot, cruel wind and the faint rustling as it stirred the ash that coated the ground.

 	In the blinking of an eye, the vision shifted. In that fleeting moment hundreds, perhaps thousands, of leagues were crossed and Huynia stood somewhere he had never been before. The destruction that had defiled his homeland had not yet reached this place, though the land here was not of the type he was used to. The trees were vast and widely spaced, their purplish green leaves giving the place an unearthly feel, and there was none of the tangling undergrowth that he was used to. The soft earth of the forest floor was spongy and pleasant beneath his feet, and the air was cool and soothing. Beside him ran a stream, the crystal clear waters burbling gently. As he watched, though, he saw a vein of black corruption begin to seep into the brook, and he realised with a sickening lurch that even this sanctuary was not free from the corruption that had taken his homeland. Suddenly a noise came from behind him, and he turned with a start to see that a woman stood there. An Elven woman of such infinite beauty that it was heart-rending to look upon her, dressed in a flowing garment that seemed to be made from the very moonlight that filtered through the trees.

	She cried silver tears, and where each one fell a perfect white flower sprouted. As she cried she plucked the strings of a strange and instrument of intricate construction that she held to her breast, and the melody seemed familiar though Huynia had never before seen such an instrument. For a moment she seemed to look directly at Huynia, and in her eyes he thought he saw hope. Then she was fading, and as he ran to her she seemed to fall away, and the forest fell with her to leave only a raindrop splashing silently in the void. As it splashed each droplet of water lit up with an image, an entire universe in microcosm inside each miniscule droplet. Within the rain a dozen possible futures played out before Huynia, leaving him with only a handful of images that he could remember and the frustrating feeling that he had missed thousands more. A bird with incandescent plumage flying endlessly over a wasteland of fire, pursued by a pack of wolves that waited for it to tire and fall to their waiting jaws. A human heart, suspended in the very heart of a forge yet somehow not burning. A great tree that bore beetles instead of fruit, huge beetles that squirmed to escape their moorings on the branches until they fell to earth and were destroyed. A plume of smoke that shifted, taking the form of a huge bird before dissipating once more into formlessness._

	And then Huynia slowly realised that the smoke was real, that he could smell it and taste it, and gradually other sense impressions began to form. The other wise men sat round the fire, watching him intently. He shook his head slightly, trying to dispel the haunting influence of the vision. It would not leave him, and over the next few days he realised that it never would. 

	Within a week he had set off, having told his vision to the elders and expressed his wish to leave and seek a way to prevent the destruction he foresaw. They had given him their blessing, and he had gone, not knowing if he would live to return.

Atapa
Male Eagle
Small Animal
Hit Dice: 1d8+1 (5 hp)
Initiative: +2
Speed: 10’, fly 80’ (average)
AC: 14 (+1 Size, +2 Dex, +1 Natural), Touch 13, Flat-Footed 12
BAB/Grapple: +0/-4
Attack: Talons +3 melee (1d4)
Full Attack: 2 Talons +3 Melee (1d4) and bite –2 melee (1d4)
Space/Reach: 5’/5’
SA: -
SQ: Low-light vision, Link, Share Spell, Bonus Tricks (1) – Attack, Tricks – Come, Down, Heel, Seek, Fetch, Stay
Saves: Fort +3, Ref +4, Will +2
Abilities: Str 10, Dex 15, Con 12, Int 2, Wis 14, Cha 6
Skills: Listen +2, Spot +14
Feats: Weapon Finesse[/sblock]


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 14, 2005)

Mother1219,
I didn't choose anyone yet so feel free to submit a concept. 

Manz, 
For the half-dwarf it's medium size speed 30 and Darkvision 60' and no ability modifier half dwarven bonus to save (+1 instead of +2)
+2 bonus stability and 4 extra skill points at first level. Favored class Any. 

Half-Lizard Men is (+2 strength, -2 int) med size 30 speed, +2 racial bonus on Balance, Jump, and Swim (always class skills), +2 AC natural armor, Nat weapon 2 claw 1d3, 1 bite 1d3, Hold breath, favored class Druid/Ranger


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 14, 2005)

George Anasualt
Rogue 2
Human - celestial bloodline - Major


```
str 12 (+1) (4)
dex 14 (+2) (6)
con 14 (+2) (6)
int 14 (+2) (6)
wis 12 (+1) (4)
cha 14 (+2)(6)

Fort	2
Reflex	5
Will	1
HP 14
BAB	+1
AC 16 (10 + 4 Shirt +2 dex)

Ranged +3 Bow 1d8 (under 30’ +1d6+1)
Melee +2 Short sword 1d6 19-20/x2

Feat: Negotiator, Persuasive, Alertness (bloodline)

Skills		Ranks	Mod	Synergy	Total
Appraise	5	2		7
Bluff		5	2	2	9
Diplomacy	5	2	6	13
Disable Device	4	2		6
Gather Info	5	2		7
Intimidate	5	2	4	11
Listen		5	1	4	10
Profession (Farmer) 1	1		2
Profession (Negotiator) 1	1		2
Search		4	2		6
Sense Motive	5	2	4	10
Spot		5	1	4	10
Tumble		5	2		7

Possessions: 
Backpack (2gp)
silk rope 50’ (10gp)
waterskin (1gp)
bedroll (1sp)
caltrops (1gp)
fish hook (1sp)
flint & steel (1gp)
grappling hook (1gp)
mirror (10gp)
spade (2gp)
6 days of rations (3gp)
vial of anti venom.,
Traveler’s outfit (1gp)

Chain Shirt (100gp)
Short sword MW  (310gp)
Longbow, composite MW  (400gp)
Quiver (1gp)
40 arrows (2gp)
7 GP

Languages: Common, TBD
Class: Sneak attack +1d6, trapfinding, Evasion
```

When the Government deemed that this colony should be populated, Alfred Anasualt decided to try his luck in the new land.  He climbed aboard a boat with several packages of seeds.  Oddly another gentleman climbed the gangplank with him.  But that in itself was not odd, no the oddness was the man’s wife and several children that where tagging along.  The man introduced himself, but said to call him Trader Joe.  Trader Joe was given the rights to set up a trading post in the new colony.  He loaded the ship with trinkets as he was planning to be there permanently.  That was why his family came along.

During the long voyage the sailors began to have impure thoughts about Trader Joe’s material possessions and his family.  Alfred was a kind-hearted farmer and believed in law and order.  Alfred would help guard Trader Joe’s possessions and keep all from bothering the poor family.  Trader Joe realized that with out Alfred, he would have lost everything.  He always felt to be in his debt.

Alfred found fertile land and began to farm.  Alfred soon devoted several acres to the cultivation of the Borca leaf.  Years later Alfred had mailed away for a bride, resulting in a lovely lady up who was not afraid of hard work.  Eventually they had several children.  

A middle child was named George.  He was a gregarious child and had a better head for business than farming.  Alfred took his young son George along when ever he need to barter his farm crops for manufactured goods.  Over the years George noticed that his dad seemed to do better than anyone else who bartered with Trader Joe.  Eventually George found out about that fateful voyage decades ago.  Having a head for business George started to go out into the countryside and convinced a few people that he could do a better deal with Trader Joe.  Considering that the local tax men where better loved than Trader Joe, it was not hard for George to convince them.  Soon George was able to earn a living being a middle man for his country men. However, this mild prosperity was creating an atmosphere of jealously and resentment.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 14, 2005)

Interesting concepts, I will have to review them in more details. 

The backgrounds are also giving me some idea. I must admit that I have to re-read the prophecy and see how I can re-use that. 

At first glance I have the following comment. Huynia has 12 Hp (8+4)
George: I am scared that with 6 hp he won't survive very long. Also what is his alignement.


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 14, 2005)

Oh yeah, you're right about the HP... thanks. He had a 12 con at one point, and I forgot to edit the HP back down when I changed that. 

 As for the prophecy - please do offer some feedback. I just wrote it down off the top of my head as the ideas came to me, so interpret it however you choose and have me change bits if you want. I don't mind at all.


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 14, 2005)

*Sherylee Surefoot*


```
[color=plum][b]Sherylee Surefoot[/b]

Halfling Female; 
Ranger 2nd level
HD 2d8 ( hp 12 )
Init +4
Spd 20 ft.
AC 18 (touch AC 15, flatfooted 14)
BAB +2
Attacks: Ranged +7 (+5/+5) Comp Longbow (1d6) (+1 to attack and damage within 30 ft)
Melee +3 kukri (1d3) 
Face/Reach 5 ft/5 ft 
SA: Nil
SQ: Nil
AL NG 
SV Fort +4, Ref  +8, Will +3

Str 10, Dex 18, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 12.

[b]Skills:[/b]
Balance +3 (+4 Dex -1 armor check)
Bluff +1 (+1 Cha)
Climb +1 (+2 racial -1 armor check)
Diplomacy +1 (+1 Cha)
Escape Artist +4 (+4 dex -1 armor check)
Handle Animal +6 (5 ranks +1 Cha)
Heal +2 (+2 Wis)
Hide +12 (5 ranks +4 Dex +4 size -1 armor check)
Intimidate +1 (+1 Cha)
Jump -4 (+2 racial -6 movment 20ft)
Knowledge (Nature) +9 (5 ranks +2 Int +2 synergy)
Listen +9 (5 ranks +2 Wis +2 racial)
Move Silently +10 (5 ranks +4 Dex +2 racial -1 armor check)
Ride +11 (5 ranks +4 dex, +2 synergy)
Search +2 (+2 Int)
Spot +7 (5 ranks +2 Wis)
Survival +7 (5 ranks +2 Wis {+2 synergy in aboveground natural environments})
Swim +0
Use Rope +4 (+4 Dex)

[b]Feats/Abilities:  [/b]
Favored Enemy (Lycanthropes)
Track
Wild Empathy (d20+5)
Point Blank Shot
Rapid Shot

[b]Languages:[/b]
Axyrian
Bornom
Verdar

[b]Equipment:[/b]  

Studded Leather Armor
Masterwork Composite Longbow
(60 arrows- 40 are in pack)
Kukri 

Backpack
Belt Pouch (2)
Flint and Steel
Jungle Outfit (same as traveler's outfit)
Waterskin (2)
Exotic Saddle

gold: 1 gp
weight: 19.775 lbs

[/color]
```


```
[color=plum]
[b]Shadi[/b]

Jaguar
Medium Animal
Hit Dice: 3d8+6 (19 hp)
Initiative: +4
Speed: 40 ft (8 squares), climb 20 ft.
Armor Class: 15 (+4 Dex, +1 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 11
Base Attack/Grapple: +2/+5
Attack:	Bite +6 melee (1d6+3)
Full Attack: Bite +6 melee (1d6+3) and 2 claws +1 melee (1d3+1)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Improved grab, pounce, rake 1d3+1
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Saves:	Fort +5, Ref +7, Will +2

Abilities: Str 16, Dex 19, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6

Skills:	Balance +12, Climb +11, Hide +8*, Jump +11, Listen +6, Move Silently +8, Spot +6

Feats:	Alertness, Weapon Finesse

Environment:	Warm forests
Organization:	Solitary or pair
Challenge Rating:	2
Advancement:	4–5 HD (Medium)
Level Adjustment:	—

These jungle cats are about 4 feet long and weigh about 120 pounds. They usually hunt at night. The statistics presented here can describe any feline of similar size, such as jaguars, panthers, and mountain lions.

Combat
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a leopard must hit with its bite attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it wins the grapple check, it establishes a hold and can rake.

Pounce (Ex): If a leopard charges a foe, it can make a full attack, including two rake attacks.

Rake (Ex): Attack bonus +6 melee, damage 1d3+1.

Skills: Leopards have a +8 racial bonus on Jump checks and a +4 racial bonus on Hide and Move Silently checks. Leopards have a +8 racial bonus on Balance and Climb checks. A leopard can always choose to take 10 on a Climb check, even if rushed or threatened. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +8.

Combat Riding: Knows the Tricks: attack, come, defend, down, guard, and heel.

[/color]
```

*Appearance*
www.songdragon.net/pics/sherylee.jpg

Sherylee is small, even for a halfling, looking to be smaller then three feet tall. She has long brow hair that has been braided into many small braids. She has a light complexion, with deep  hazel colored eyes. She wears a fine suit of studded leather armor, that appears to be made from some sort of reptile, which has kept its dark green hues. She carries, with great confidence and control, a small composite longbow of excellent quality, with a quiver of arrows, which have many differing colored fletchings of the various birdlife in the jungle, at her hip. Sheathed on each thigh are two small kukris. She wears a small backpack, again made from the skin of some reptile.  


*Background*
Sherylee grew up the daughter of Axyrian merchants, Seamus and Shauna Surefoot, who was for the most part, very well off. The young halfling had all her wants and needs tended as one of the most spoiled of their three children, Pramble (the eldest) and Portia.

Sherylee was still a child traveling with her parents and siblings near the jungle when their caravan was attacked by men, yet not men. They were deformed somehow, looking far more like large lizard men, but human at the same time. When Sherylee woke after the attack, she found herself alone and under a smashed barrel. Looking over the remains of caravan, mostly just the burnt out hulk of a wagon, she found no sign of her parents, brother, nor sister. Fear set into the little girl at being left alone and believing the monsters that she would learn much later in life were werebeasts, had taken her family to kill, or worse. 

Sobbing softly, she then heard large cracks behind her in the jungle, as if someone one or thing approached. Believing the creatures were returning to find her, she ran off along the road as fast as she could before ducking into another part of the jungle. She ran, and ran, until she could run no more. Now lost, and slightly injured from the many trips and falling that had occurred as she fled, Sherylee collapsed of exhaustion within the large hollowed out stump of tree.

She did not know how long it had been but when looked up about her, several strange people about her. She later learned that they were of the Bornom. After she told her tale, they were sympathetic to the young girl and one of the Bornom, Qaletaqua, took her in as his own, he and his wife, Pwoaqa, having lost a child not a year before in battle with one of the other tribes.

She was raised in simple surroundings and found that she had to do her part. And after many years she choose the path of the hunter, becoming one with the surrounding jungle, where she learned it's ways and how to survive on her own.

It was during one of her outings, that she came upon a great jungle cat. Or more, it came upon her, thinking a small halfling an easy morsel. Turning to the cat she used the skills taught by her mother and father and attempted to calm the beast. It took many hours but Sheryalee succeeded, and the great cat left her in peace, in the dwindling darkness of the night. The next morning though, the Halfling found the cat had not totally left and seemed to follow her wherever she went, yet did not attack her.

Many months later, Sherylee and the jungle cat, she named Shadi. She was able to tame the cat enough where she could easily ride the cat as a mount and the two roamed further and further from the Bornom lands. She now searches for the treacherous creatures that killed her family.

***

~ Songdragon ~


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 15, 2005)

SongDragon the story is good but we will have to replace the goblin by something else. There are no Goblins, Orcs or Hobgoblin native to the Island. It could either be members from another tribes or some other magical beast (like Owlbear or displacer beast) which are unusually common on the small continent.


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 15, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> SongDragon the story is good but we will have to replace the goblin by something else. There are no Goblins, Orcs or Hobgoblin native to the Island. It could either be members from another tribes or some other magical beast (like Owlbear or displacer beast) which are unusually common on the small continent.




Would Lycanthrope be acceptable? In the case of what attacked the halfling family, werecrocodiles or some such.

Also, note that I changed from the two-weapon fighting feat to the point blank shot feat. I've been going back and forth with either idea and think this one is probably the better to focus in one area.

~ Songdragon ~


----------



## Pencil and paper (Sep 15, 2005)

*Under Progress*

I'm trying to make a Gnome Ranger. I will be editing this post a lot.
If you see any obvious error please make me know.



[sblock]
GNOMES
• +2 Constitution, –2 Strength.
• Small: As a Small creature, a gnome gains a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, 

a +1 size 

bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks, but he uses 

smaller 

weapons than humans use, and his lifting and carrying limits are 

three-quarters of 

those of a Medium character.
• Gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
• Low-Light Vision: A gnome can see twice as far as a human in starlight, 

moonlight, 

torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. He retains the 

ability to 

distinguish color and detail under these conditions.
• Weapon Familiarity: Gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial 

weapons rather 

than exotic weapons.
• +2 racial bonus on saving throws against illusions.
• Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against illusion 

spells cast 

by gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
• +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids.
• +4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any 

time a 

creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when 

it’s caught 

flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
• +2 racial bonus on Listen checks.
• +2 racial bonus on Craft (alchemy) checks.
• Automatic Languages: Common and Gnome. Bonus Languages: Draconic, 

Dwarven, Elven, 

Giant, Goblin, and Orc. In addition, a gnome can speak with a burrowing 

mammal (a 

badger, fox, rabbit, or the like, see below). This ability is innate to 

gnomes. See 

the speak with animals spell description.
• Spell-Like Abilities: 1/day—speak with animals (burrowing mammal only, 

duration 1 

minute). A gnome with a Charisma score of at least 10 also has the 

following 

spell-like abilities: 1/day—dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation. 

Caster 

level 1st; save DC 10 + gnome’s Cha modifier + spell level.
• Favored Class: Bard. A multiclass gnome’s bard class does not count when 

determining whether he takes an experience point penalty.
[/sblock]


[sblock]
RANGER
Alignment: Any.
Hit Die: d8.

Class Skills
The ranger’s class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Climb 

(Str), 

Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Handle Animal (Cha), Heal (Wis), Hide 

(Dex), Jump 

(Str), Knowledge (dungeoneering) (Int), Knowledge (geography) (Int), 

Knowledge 

(nature) (Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Profession (Wis), Ride 

(Dex), 

Search (Int), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), Swim (Str), and Use Rope (Dex).
Skill Points at 1st Level: (6 + Int modifier) x 4.
Skill Points at Each Additional Level: 6 + Int modifier.


Table: The Ranger	   
						—Spells per Day—	   
Level	Base Attack Bonus	Fort Save	Ref Save	Will Save	

Special	1st	2nd	3rd	4th	   
1st	+1	+2	+2	+0	1st favored enemy, Track, wild 

empathy	—	

—	—	—	   
2nd	+2	+3	+3	+0	Combat style	—	—	—	

—	


3rd	+3	+3	+3	+1	Endurance	—	—	—	

—	


4th	+4	+4	+4	+1	Animal companion	0	—	

—	

—	   
5th	+5	+4	+4	+1	2nd favored enemy	0	—	

—	

—	   
6th	+6/+1	+5	+5	+2	Improved combat style	1	—	

—	

—	   
7th	+7/+2	+5	+5	+2	Woodland stride	1	—	—	

—	


8th	+8/+3	+6	+6	+2	Swift tracker	1	0	—	

—	


9th	+9/+4	+6	+6	+3	Evasion	1	0	—	—	


10th	+10/+5	+7	+7	+3	3rd favored enemy	1	1	

—	

—	   
11th	+11/+6/+1	+7	+7	+3	Combat style mastery	1	

1	

0	—	   
12th	+12/+7/+2	+8	+8	+4		1	1	1	

—	


13th	+13/+8/+3	+8	+8	+4	Camouflage	1	1	

1	

—	   
14th	+14/+9/+4	+9	+9	+4		2	1	1	

0	


15th	+15/+10/+5	+9	+9	+5	4th favored enemy	2	

1	

1	1	   
16th	+16/+11/+6/+1	+10	+10	+5		2	2	1	

1	


17th	+17/+12/+7/+2	+10	+10	+5	Hide in plain sight	2	

2	

2	1	   
18th	+18/+13/+8/+3	+11	+11	+6		3	2	2	

1	


19th	+19/+14/+9/+4	+11	+11	+6		3	3	3	

2	


20th	+20/+15/+10/+5	+12	+12	+6	5th favored enemy	3	

3	

3	3	 

Class Features
All of the following are class features of the ranger.
Weapon and Armor Proficiency: A ranger is proficient with all simple and 

martial 

weapons, and with light armor and shields (except tower shields).
Favored Enemy (Ex): At 1st level, a ranger may select a type of creature 

from among 

those given on Table: Ranger Favored Enemies. The ranger gains a +2 bonus 

on Bluff, 

Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival checks when using these skills 

against 

creatures of this type. Likewise, he gets a +2 bonus on weapon damage rolls 

against 

such creatures.
At 5th level and every five levels thereafter (10th, 15th, and 20th level), 

the 

ranger may select an additional favored enemy from those given on the 

table. In 

addition, at each such interval, the bonus against any one favored enemy 

(including 

the one just selected, if so desired) increases by 2. 
If the ranger chooses humanoids or outsiders as a favored enemy, he must 

also choose 

an associated subtype, as indicated on the table. If a specific creature 

falls into 

more than one category of favored enemy, the ranger’s bonuses do not stack; 

he simply 

uses whichever bonus is higher.


Table: Ranger Favored Enemies	   
Type (Subtype)	Type (Subtype)	   
Aberration	Humanoid (reptilian) 	   
Animal	Magical beast 	   
Construct	Monstrous humanoid 	   
Dragon 	Ooze 	   
Elemental	Outsider (air) 	   
Fey	Outsider (chaotic) 	   
Giant	Outsider (earth) 	   
Humanoid (aquatic)	Outsider (evil) 	   
Humanoid (dwarf) 	Outsider (fire) 	   
Humanoid (elf) 	Outsider (good)	   
Humanoid (goblinoid) 	Outsider (lawful)	   
Humanoid (gnoll) 	Outsider (native)	   
Humanoid (gnome)	Outsider (water) 	   
Humanoid (halfling) 	Plant 	   
Humanoid (human) 	Undead 	   
Humanoid (orc) 	Vermin 	 

Track: A ranger gains Track as a bonus feat.
Wild Empathy (Ex): A ranger can improve the attitude of an animal. This 

ability 

functions just like a Diplomacy check to improve the attitude of a person. 

The ranger 

rolls 1d20 and adds his ranger level and his Charisma bonus to determine 

the wild 

empathy check result. The typical domestic animal has a starting attitude 

of 

indifferent, while wild animals are usually unfriendly.
To use wild empathy, the ranger and the animal must be able to study each 

other, 

which means that they must be within 30 feet of one another under normal 

visibility 

conditions. Generally, influencing an animal in this way takes 1 minute, 

but, as with 

influencing people, it might take more or less time.
The ranger can also use this ability to influence a magical beast with an 

Intelligence score of 1 or 2, but he takes a –4 penalty on the check.
Combat Style (Ex): At 2nd level, a ranger must select one of two combat 

styles to 

pursue: archery or two-weapon combat. This choice affects the character’s 

class 

features but does not restrict his selection of feats or special abilities 

in any 

way.
If the ranger selects archery, he is treated as having the Rapid Shot feat, 

even if 

he does not have the normal prerequisites for that feat.
If the ranger selects two-weapon combat, he is treated as having the 

Two-Weapon 

Fighting feat, even if he does not have the normal prerequisites for that 

feat.
The benefits of the ranger’s chosen style apply only when he wears light or 

no armor. 

He loses all benefits of his combat style when wearing medium or heavy 

armor.

[/sblock]



```
[B]Name:[/B] Vaanork
[B]Quote[/B] [COLOR=Indigo]Ready to go![/COLOR]
[B]Class:[/B] Ranger
[B]Race:[/B] Gnome
[B]Size:[/B] small
[B]Gender:[/B] male
[B]Alignment:[/B] neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] Obad-Hai
[B]Str:[/B]12(6p)[B]Level:[/B] 2        [B]XP:1100[/B] XXXX
[B]Dex:[/B]14 +X (6p)     [B]BAB:[/B] +2         [B]HP:[/B]  

8(1d8)+4+2x3(Con)= 18
[B]Con:[/B]16(6p)[B]Grapple:[/B] -1     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] XX/XXXX
[B]Int:[/B]14 +X (6p)     [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B]14 +X (6p)     [B]Init:[/B] +X        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B]10 +X (2p)     [B]AC:[/B] +1         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 15%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]          10    +3    +X    +2    +1    +X    +X    +16
[B]Touch:[/B] XX              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] XX

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                 3     +3    +X    +6
[B]Ref:[/B]                  3     +2    +X    +5
[B]Will:[/B]                 0     +2          +2

[B]Weapon                       Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Shortbow, composite MW 375gp    +6     1d4+1      x3
Hammer,gnome hooked (20gp)      +4     1d6/1d4+1  x3/x4   x3

	

[B]Languages:[/B] 	Common [Verdar] 
			Gnome 
Bonus Languages: 	Kronerg
			Cruf 

[B]Abilities:[/B] 

 - Weapon Familiarity: Gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial 

weapons rather than exotic weapons.
 - +2 racial bonus on saving throws against illusions.
 - Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against illusion 

spells cast by gnomes
 - +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids.
 - +4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any 

time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as 

when it’s caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
 - +2 racial bonus on Listen checks.
 - +2 racial bonus on Craft (alchemy) checks.
 

[B]Feats:[/B] 

[B]POINT BLANK SHOT [GENERAL][/B]
Benefit: You get a +1 bonus on attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons 

at ranges of up to 30 feet.

[B]Weapon and Armor Proficiency:[/B] A ranger is proficient with all simple 

and martial weapons, and 

with light armor and shields (except tower shields).
[B]Favored Enemy (Ex): [/B] Magical Beast. 
The ranger gains a +2 bonus on Bluff, Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and 
Survival checks when using these skills against creatures of this type. 

Likewise, he gets a +2 bonus on 
weapon damage rolls against such creatures

[B]Track: [/B]

[B]Combat Style (Ex): [/B]Rapid Shot: Benefit: You can get one extra attack 

per round with a ranged weapon. The attack is at your highest base attack 

bonus, but each attack you make in that round (the extra one and the normal 

ones) takes a –2 penalty. You must use the full attack action to use this 

feat.

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 40  (6 + Int modifier) x 4.+ 6 + Int modifier (per 

level)
       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 3+lvl


[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Climb                      2    +1 str          +2
Concentration              1    +3 con          +4
Craft [trappmaking]        1    +2 int          +3
Handle Animal              1    +0 cha          +1
Heal                       3    +2 wis          +5
Hide                       4    +2 dex  +4      +10
jump                       1    +1 str  -6      -4
Knowledge (dungeoneering)  2    +2 int          +4
Knowledge (geography)      2    +2 int          +4
Knowledge (nature)         3    +2 int          +5
Listen                     3    +2 wis  +2      +7
Move Silently              5    +2 dex          +7
Profession [trade]         0    +2 wis          +2
ride                       0    +2 dex          +2
search                     5    +2 int          +7
spot                       4    +2 wis          +6
survival                   2    +2 wis          +4
swim                       0    +1 str          +1
use rope                   1    +2 dex          +3



[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
  
Studded leather MW......325gp   XXlb
Hammer,gnome hooked.....320gp   XXlb
Shortbow, composite MW..375gp   XXlb
artisan tools.............5gp
Backpack..................2gp...2lb
Candle....................1cp...--
Flint and steel...........1gp...--
Pouch, belt...............1gp...1/2lb
Trail rations (x4)........2gp...4lb
Explorer's Outfit........10....--
silk rope 50'............10gp
waterskin.................1gp
bedroll...................1sp
XXXX                     XXgp   XXlb
[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXlb      [B]Money:[/B] 146gp 9sp XXcp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX

[B]Age:[/B] 50
[B]Height:[/B] 1,30 Mt
[B]Weight:[/B] 40 KG
[B]Eyes:[/B] brown/green
[B]Hair:[/B] dark brown
[B]Skin:[/B] light brown/darkgreen
```


*Appearance:* Vaanork is not a beatifull man, he is a solitary kind og gnome, waling the jungle searching, and killing birds and other kinds of animal to sell. He uses some clothes in green, brown, and blacks, making it difficult even for the trained eye to see him when in the jungle. He often paints his face with pigments from leafs and soils, scaring more than one 
children when he get to the trading post of the region.


*Background:* Native of Verdar. The influence of the elves was big in this part of the world. He had always had a secretly admired the elves, and it sure was one of the reasons to him to become a Ranger, trying to track hunting elfs and sometimes kill they prey just infront of their eyes.
He had few friends which with who he often went into the jungle to hunt and gather.  Exotic Furs, Exotic Magical components and borca leaf was thing they always was looking after. they payed quite good at the trading post.
His parents did he know just for s short time. When he was 30 years old his parents quite worried to leave their young child at house, when out one a journey to The Cruf, to sell gems and exotic furs. His father trader of profession and a scholar of sorcery, his mother druid and and a skilled skinner. They both never came back. Vaanork and his realtives searched for them for almost a year, traveling the distance to The Cruf two times, where 
the humans and lizardmen of the gates, said the couple never crossed the gates. 
Vaanork did hide some years in the jungle, learning many skills and being exposed to many dangers. Many scars from claw crosses his back and arms. Many scars from stings in his face and hands tells the story of a honey gather.

One of his hunter group was Sherylee Surefoot a little halfling and a  ranger as him. They associated sometimes when trying to take down the bigger animals and magical beast. That was some months ago and as they where a good hunting team they sometimes climbed some branches and used the borca leaf to distract the mind from the everyday work.
Lately he had meet a Druid named  Huynia Amaru that followed the gnome and halfling to a nearby river taking there the walk over a hill. Vaanork, had more then once thought of sneak upon the tall elf, and see what he gathered and find out if it had some profit. But decided that it was not a good idea to sneak upon a druid. Those druids are quite odd he commented to Sherylee seeing the druid elf taking over the hill one morning.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 15, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Interesting concepts, I will have to review them in more details.
> 
> The backgrounds are also giving me some idea. I must admit that I have to re-read the prophecy and see how I can re-use that.
> 
> ...





To increase my HPs I would need to do some serious over haul.  A quick fix is to lower my other attributes, but that could relust in no more than an additional 2 HPs.  I am not sure that there is a big difference between 6 or 8.

The serious flaw I have is that I am 1st level.  To add in another level I would need to change his race.  Let me tinker with him a bit.  As for alignment.....I have not fully decided.  If I go paladin to get HPs than he will be LG.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 15, 2005)

Wow two small rangers up to now. 

SongDragon. Lycanthrope are excellent, It just gave me a lot of ideas. 

PaP if your gnome is living from his hunt I would suggests either animal or magical beast as your favored enemy. 

Also if I understand correctly after adjustment he has str 12 and Con 16 so his HP would be 8(first level)+4(even level)+2x3(Con bonus) = 18 
next level assuming he takes another level in Ranger he would gain 5(odd level)+3

in the skills you have to apply a -6 penality to jump because of your speed, but +4 bonus to hide for your size. Also review the str modifier 12 is giving a +1 bonus

Fortitude bonus should be 3(base) +3Con, Reflex 3(base)+2(dex), will 0(base) + 2(wis) plus whatever gnome bonus you have. We also will have to go through your combat bonus. One more thing don't forget the +1AC due to size.  

Ranger Rick: If you want you could make a 2nd level human rogue with Celestial bloodline. That would give you some extra powers/ability at each level but you would have to take a virtual level at 3/9 and 16 (not too sure about 9 and 16) these level would not give you extra HD, BAB, Skill points ect They would just give you another bloodline power and could be added when determining caster level and such. 

I don't have my book with me now but if you are interested I can post the detail tonight. I don't remember what it gives at first but at second you would gain alertness feat, and at 3rd you would gain +1 Wis.


----------



## Pencil and paper (Sep 15, 2005)

GM: I believe i fixet the most, having problems to find stats to the gnome weapon. i could use your help.
What about gods? Are they very important in your homebrew? I treaded you use the Forgotten realms gods. I can pick one but i must say I have almost never played in a game where GM uses them.

What about the background? I will rather keep it simple, i don't like to limit Characters, and like better to let them live their one life's IC. drop me a word or some idea if you want me to extend background.

I didn't see that Songdragon also put up a ranger. I wont harm toes. But from experience two rangers in a game shouldn't be any problem... Even two ranger working together can make a great team.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 15, 2005)

PaP, You are right two rangers can be Ok especially in the jungle, I just found it funny that they are both small (sorry I don't play often with PC that uses small races). I use the gods found in the PhB. Of course since your character is native of the continent his practice may differ greatly from what his described in the book. 

Also in my homebrew it is possible (but rare) to have for example a lawful evil priest of Heireionous, that still get his powers. Makes interesting role playing situation. 

gnome weapons are like human weapons except that they use the small damage dice

Ie a medium long sword strikes for 1d8 but a small long sword strikes for 1d6


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 15, 2005)

DM... Well I always liked to play halflings. And I played a halfling ranger once and had a ball with her, but the RPG did not last long. So, this looked like a great oppertunity. And since I play way too many bards... bard/cleric... and rogue/clerics... I needed something different to play. I almost went ranger/druid... which is still an option at next level. We will see how things progress in caharacter and make the decision at that time. 

I did not know about the penalty to jump either... I'll fix that.

I also will be adding a description of Sherylee too...   

PaP... if you want Vaanork and Sherylee to have been friends for the last little while (months or so), I'm game... It its alright with DarkMaster

~ Songdragon ~


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 15, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> ......
> 
> Ranger Rick: If you want you could make a 2nd level human rogue with Celestial bloodline. That would give you some extra powers/ability at each level but you would have to take a virtual level at 3/9 and 16 (not too sure about 9 and 16) these level would not give you extra HD, BAB, Skill points ect They would just give you another bloodline power and could be added when determining caster level and such.
> 
> I don't have my book with me now but if you are interested I can post the detail tonight. I don't remember what it gives at first but at second you would gain alertness feat, and at 3rd you would gain +1 Wis.




Yes that does sound interesting.  I would be interested in that.


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 15, 2005)

Mmmm... rangers. Cool, Huynia is considerably less irritated by rangers than he is by everybody else.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 15, 2005)

Here  is a link to a site describing bloodlines.

I'm writing a PC up in my head, but I'm not sure if I'll submit.  This is going to be a cool game.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks for the Link Manz


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 15, 2005)

We still have two spots open

Eluvan : wood elf Druid
RangerRick: (human/Aasimar) rogue
SongDragon: halfling ranger
Pencil and Paper: gnome ranger

SongDragon and Pencil and Paper I am actually encouraging pre-game relationship since it will make the group creation much easier.


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 15, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> We still have two spots open
> 
> Eluvan : wood elf Druid
> RangerRick: (human/Aasimar) rogue
> ...




Cool... Well depending on where we were and the like, as I beleive you mentioend that a good size of this continent/island is still jungle with only a quarter of it under control of the two big names... that leaves a lot of open jungle/moutain space. But all the same, we could have easily come across one another too. Known one another in passing and  recently come together to do whatever it is we are going. Also both being the short folk we are, as well as rangers, we have a lot in common.

Heck we could have even come into contact with Huynia as we passed by his moutainous home from time to time. Being a druid and us rangers, we would get along better then most. 

And then we know George as a contact when we wanted/needed those worked and crafted goods from the more civilized lands, like the MW armor or weapons... or other little things that help in everday life in the jungle, easier. Perhaps we provided small pelts, rare plants/herbs, and such, here and there for the trading post as well as particular clients George had/has...

All possibilities...   

~ Songdragon ~


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 15, 2005)

Yeah, it would be possible for Huynia to have met one or both of you guys' characters. Before he left he tended to spend most of this time as a hermit in the woods, returning to the settlement at irregular intervals to convene with the wise men of the tribe before disappearing back into the jungle.

  Note that Pencil and Paper's character is from the same tribe as my character, so it's really not that much of a stretch at all to imagine that they might have met before.


----------



## Pencil and paper (Sep 15, 2005)

I updated my character with some story.

Eluvan and Songdragon: you want me to add or change something?


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 15, 2005)

Unless DarkMaster wants the histories amended to reflect the new links in our background, no, I don't need to you to change anything. I'm happy just to agree that our characters have met casually in the past, and are on reasonably friendly terms. Since they're from the same area and have similar concerns, it doesn't seem at all far-fetched.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Things are shaping up nicely. 

I will try to include all these idea in the introduction once we starts.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 16, 2005)

I redid the trader as a rogue 2 and not as an aasimar but just the celistial blood line.

I need 2 more languages, any ideas?

FYI I will be offline this weekend getting on line on Monday.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 16, 2005)

If you are still looking I enjoy your games DarkMaster and would be happy to get in on this one as well.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 16, 2005)

Perhaps a wizard or artificer from the Republic, you mentioned that gunpowder is in use, so it would be interesting to integrate that into the character.  He would stand out quite a bit from the others in the party.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 16, 2005)

No problem Ferrix. How do you envision integrating the gunpowder?

RR,
common language in the trading post is Kronerg but most business people around the world knows and trade in Axyrian. You could also speak the language of one of the tribes.


----------



## jkason (Sep 16, 2005)

I think I may have found a setting that's finally inspired me to try a Bard. Here's the concept, stats to follow:

Saul Leoster

Saul was a child of privelege and good looks. He got his way. A lot. He had the finest clothes, studied at the best schools, had money and favors in whatever quantities he cared to request. It bored him to tears. There was no challenge to his life; he craved the exotic, the unknown. So, despite his parent's objections, he found tutelage with Aral Senoj, Anthropologist Extraordinaire, and set off for adventure.

What he found was entirely unexpected. Set to the non-adventurous task of cataloging native songs, Saul unintentionally discovered that some of them, with the right intonation, actually produced magical effects. Here the civilized world was looking down on the tribals, when they were sitting on this horde of undiscovered powers!

Secluded natives could be reluctant, but Aral's name opened many doors. In short order, Saul had met secretive tribes of humans, gnomes, even lizardmen. And with a little nudging from Saul's own personally-charismatic ways, he'd collected quite a few of their traditional--sometimes even secret--songs. Not all of them yielded magic, but even those that didn't often told tales that might, once interpreted, lead to other magics left hidden. Aral took his notes for posterity and higher learning; Saul took his for the chance to fling magic from his fingertips.

Unfortunately, during one of the recent expeditions to the Marsh of Grutru, one of the medicine men caught Saul using their sacred wild song to conjure up the monkey they worshipped as a trickster spirit and have it do backflips. Insulted beyond measure, it was only a combination of Aral's reputation and a lot of luck that saved the young man from being a sacrificial appeasement to the demeaned monkey.

Aral didn't take it well. In fact, he's kicked Saul off his expeditionary ship at a trading post in Kernarg, sneering that he should use his stolen power songs and "natural charms" to secure himself passage the rest of the way home.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Jkason, I really like that background. I  already envision your character. I also assume he is from the Kernarg Republic. 

I am curious to see how you will stat him.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 17, 2005)

Jkason, I would like to add the following. 

Saul spent all his life in the rich flying cities of the Republic. His parents, rich merchant living in Krotenborg, where spending their time travelling from city to city. Saul spent more time with his nanny and teachers than with his parents. 

He had the chance to take the flying ship or the faster air rail connecting the various large city of the republic but was never allowed to actually put a feet on the ground. Most citizen were strongly recommanded to stay in the city and not mess with the lower class, slave and foreigners inhabiting and working on the land. His own father was owning hectares of land used for cattle but very rarely went "Below" relying on Avtor his concierge to make sure his property were taken care of, properly.

His own mother who spent her entire life "Above" was scared only by the idea of having to go "Below". 

But Aral gave him that opportunity. None of the flying ship were powerfull enough to reach the new continent so they had to rely on good old technology. After a short (2-3 day) trip to Drolmont by air rail he finally had the chance to put a foot on the ground. Drolmont is the most south western city connected to the air rail network. It's located in the old Erul country. This major city is very important since most merchandise coming to the Republic from all western collony go through it and vice-versa. Cargo are unloaded from sea ship, passed through customs and reloaded to air rail and air ship to the various city of the republic and vice-versa.

smuggling is a major problem since it brings a lot of violence especially "below" around the Sea port and the customs.

_I leave you the chance to describe how Saul lived his first time on the ground. _

He then walked among the "common folk" and finally got to the sea ship that would bring him to his destiny. 

Just a nice way to describe the life of the rich in the Republic, feel free to add or modify. 

Also only 20% of the population lives "Above" and they are the only one allowed to vote since they are the only one considered citizen of the Republic. The Republic are strong follower of Heireionous and consider themselves Lawful Good.

Also you can imagine the flying city as a flying Venice, low buildings, spread in a very chaotic way. Simply replace the waterway by a magical cloud that seems to hold the city in the air and prevent people from falling. In each city there are a few circle of teleportation that allow merchandise and people to go up or down. 

But in Kernag (the Island continent) people are still living like the common folk and don't have access to that level of magic and confort.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 17, 2005)

added some info about the Republic in my previous post.


----------



## jkason (Sep 17, 2005)

*Saul: stats*

I definitely like the floating city stuff. Means even big city living for the character is a kind of "slumming it." I don't see any conflicts with what I'd done / how I envision the character, and it ought to make for some interesting cultural interactions.

Below is the statted out character. On languages, I thought Elf would make sense given the current leadership back home, plus it would have been something he probably practiced with some of the tribal groups. I wasn't sure what the lizardmen spoke, so I used the name of the tribe. Again, seemed to make sense with his background.

Let me know if anything looks off. 

jason



```
[B]Name:[/B] Saul Leoster
[B]Class:[/B] Bard 2
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] ?

[B]Str:[/B] 12 +1 (4p)       [B]Level:[/B] 2        [B]XP:[/B] 1100
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 (6p)       [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]HP:[/B] 11
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (4p)       [B]Grapple:[/B] +2     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (6p)       [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 (2p)       [B]Init:[/B] +2       [B]Spell Save:[/B] -
[B]Cha:[/B] 16 +3 (10p)      [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] -


                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +2    +0    +2    +0    +0    +0    14
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 12

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      0    +1          +1
[B]Ref:[/B]                       3    +2          +5
[B]Will:[/B]                      3    +0          +3 (+6 vs. mind-affecting)


[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
MW Longsword.............+2......1d8+1.......19-20/x2
MW Comp Shortbow +1 Str..+3......1d6+1.......x3, range 70 ft.


[B]Languages:[/B] Kronerg, Axyrian, Cruf 

[B]Abilities:[/B]

--Human--

* Extra Feat (1st level)
* All languages available
* Extra Skill points
* Any class favored

--Bard--

* Weapon proficiencies: all simple, longsword, rapier, sap, short sword, shortbow, whip
* Light armor, non-tower shield proficiencies
* No arcane spell failure chance in light armor
* Arcane Spell per day: 
            cantrips: 3 (DC 13)
            1st level: 1 (DC 14)
* Spells Known:
            cantrips(5): Detect Magic, Resistance, Flare, Lullaby, Message
            1st level (2): Summon Monster 1, Grease
* Bardic Knowledge +6 (level 2, +2 Int, +2 synergy Know History)
* Bardic Music 2x/day:
           Countersong
           Fascinate
           Inspire courage +1
           


[B]Feats:[/B] 
Point Blank Shot (1st level): +1 range attack roll up to 30 ft.
Force of Personality (bonus human): Cha bonus replaces Wis bonus for Will saves vs. mind-affecting spells/abilities (Complete Adventurer)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 45       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 5/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
--Class--
Perform:
     Sing..................5....+3..........+8
Tumble.....................5....+2..........+7
Use Magic Device...........5....+3..........+8
Bluff......................5....+3..........+8
Knowledge: 
      Arcana...............5....+2..........+7
      Geography............5....+2..........+7
      History..............5....+2..........+7
      Religion.............3....+2..........+5
      Noble/royal..........2....+2..........+4
Diplomacy..................3....+3...+2*....+8
Spellcraft.................2....+2...+2*....+6 (+8 spells on scrolls)
Jump.......................0....+1...+2*....+3
Balance....................0....+2...+2*....+4
Disguise...................0....+3..........+3 (+5 act in character)

--Cross Class--
Intimidate.................0....+3...+2*....+5
Survival...................0....+0..........+0 (+2 vs. getting lost / avoiding nat hazards)

* Synergy bonus



[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]

MW Longsword.............315gp...4lb
MW Comp. Shortbow +1str..450gp...2lb
Arrows (20)...............1gp...3lb
Leather Armor............10gp...15lb
Backpack..................2gp...2lb
Candle....................1cp...--
Flint and steel...........1gp...--
Pouch, belt...............1gp...1/2lb
Trail rations (x4)........2gp...4lb
Sunrod....................2gp...1lb
Waterskin.................1gp...4lb
Ink (1 oz.)...............8gp...--
Inkpen....................1sp...--
Parchment (x5)............1gp...--
Explorer's Outfit.........--....--
Signal whistle............8sp...--
Spell comp. pouch.........5gp...2lb
Potion CLW...............50gp...1/10lb





[B]Total Weight:[/B]37.51lbs      [B]Money:[/B] 52gp 9cp 


                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                43    86   130   260   650

[B]Age:[/B] 18
[B]Height:[/B] 5'11"
[B]Weight:[/B] 190lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Blond
[B]Skin:[/B] Tan
```

*Appearance:* Saul has developed some rougher edges from having lived in some rugged conditions on his various anthropological expeditions, but "rough around the edges" is a cultivated look for Saul. He's more solidly muscled than he was during life in the floating cities. His hair and beard are trimmed to be shaggy but not unkempt. The tan he's developed in the wilds also suits him. And, though it serves a practical purpose, even his explorer's outfit is stylish in its ruggedness.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 18, 2005)

Everything seems ok except one thing concerning the leadership. The empress is in Axyr (the empire). Saul comes from the Republic where the leaders are "democratically" elected by the citizen (20% of the population) every 5 years. 

Your knowledge Royal/Noble also and mostly includes well known democratic personality and the Republican systems and law. 

For your language I would recommand the following: Kronerg (common for you), Axyrian (most used language on the planet) and if you communicated with the lizard men from the march Cruf as human and lizard man live together.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 18, 2005)

DarkMaster, how do you run firearms?


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 18, 2005)

Table 5-4 pg 145 in the DMG Renaissance weapon. 

They take a standard action to reload so can only fire with them every other round, unless you take a homebrew feat to allow you to reload them as a move action.

and they are considered martial weapon for Kronerg citizen(20% living in the clouds) and soldiers only. So Saul can use them without penality.


----------



## jkason (Sep 18, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Everything seems ok except one thing concerning the leadership. The empress is in Axyr (the empire). Saul comes from the Republic where the leaders are "democratically" elected by the citizen (20% of the population) every 5 years.




Got my nations mixed up. Sorry about that. I edited the languages, and the Knowledge stuff sounds good to me. Thanks.

jason


----------



## Pencil and paper (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm updated my sheet. I added red color to the stats im unsecure off. 

Are Ferrix with us? If I can vote    I vote for Ferrix making a warrior character I think we need a damage dealer


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 18, 2005)

A map of the continent.

Note that Tolmoto, Foral and Ramoll are Bornom cities. Sheford, New Korg, Vootenkar and New Kronerg are Kronerg cities

Fort Rax, Aroxa, Ryak, New Vengor, New Coryrm and For Yzax are Axyrian city. The Axyrian colony is the most organised with already two major roads and exploiting already several mines. There are many more small setlement, garrison in and around the Kronerg and Axyrian controlled region. 

Notice how the Verdar who were already fighting the Bornom for space are quickly loosing ground to the Kronerg colony (Sheford, New Korg and Vootenkar region)

The only other native city is Vrutf in the Cruf region. This is a city that is believed to have been build 3000-4000 years ago. No one knows for sure who built it. The Vruf Lizardfolk religious leader keeps it's secret very well. The city is entirely build in stone, iron and Adamantine. The city is the intellectual, political and spiritual center of the Vruf culture.

Every 2 years the various tribe leader make the trip to the city. They spend a month deciding the next course of action for their nation. Sometimes extraordinary meetings are held in time of crisis.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 18, 2005)

Grapple is BAB + str + size modifier(not sure) it would be 2+1-4 so -1

You can also update your str and Con to 12 and 16 respectively

You put a rank in craft but didn't mention which (if it's alchemy you forgot to add the racial bonus). You forgot to add your racial modifier to listen. With your intelligence you can add 2 extra language not all the bonus one. There is no such things as common in this game so you must choose a specific language. 

Review your ability modifier for the skills. for example in jump str is giving you +2 but in swim +0 the correct value for both should be +1 (str12)

You don't have DR so you can leave it blank. Your initiative is only your dex Modifier so +2. XP 1100 (that is good for all)

Hammer/hook has the following characteristic 1d6/1d4 x3/x4 It's a double weapon and even if you don't have the two-weapon fighting feat you can still use one side or the other.

Your to hit bonus is the following
bow 2(BAB)+2(DEX)+1(MW weapon) +1(Size) =+6
Gnome hammer/hook 2(BAB)+1(STR)+1(Size) = +4

The 3.5 rules may take some time to learn, but we will get there. (Can't wait for our first combat  )


----------



## Pencil and paper (Sep 18, 2005)

Updated.
I think im ready to go.


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 19, 2005)

I updated my languages... Since there was no common (replace it with Axyrian). As well I changed out Sylvan for Bornom, sicne Sherylee was raised by them. As well I am confriming, are Halfling and Elven lanagues used?

DarkMaster... You did not say no, but you did not say yes either. Was it alright for Sherylee to have Shadi (the jaguar) as a mount? 

If so would it have been possible to use handle animal (which she has a +6) to have trained her for combat riding (or riding if you deem that combat riding should wait, since I could easily take 10 and gain riding.)?

~ Songdragon ~


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 19, 2005)

There are no such things as Halfling or Elven language on this continent. 

The jaguar with up to 6 tricks is Ok but remove 200gp for the jaguar and 25 gp for trick above 2. (a jaguar at second level is quite powerfull. )


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 19, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> There are no such things as Halfling or Elven language on this continent.
> 
> The jaguar with up to 6 tricks is Ok but remove 200gp for the jaguar and 25 gp for trick above 2. (a jaguar at second level is quite powerfull. )




Okay... so I'll remove my racial language of halfling then and I will change elven to Verdar, gotta be able to speak to my gnomish friend after all.   

Agreed, a jaguar is rather powerful. I was merely looking for a suitable mount that would live in and still offer decent mobility in a jungle. If you have anything else, I would be more then willing to look it over.

~ Songdragon ~


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 19, 2005)

Going to change my languages now... I'll just replace Elven with Verdar I guess.


----------



## gray stranger (Sep 19, 2005)

uhm, I was actually wondering what the current situation on the available spots is, seeing that ferrix maybe will post a character  

Anyways, if there is a spot left, I would gladly join in, I've never done PbP but it seems lovely   

I am fairly good with 3.0/3.5 rules   

anyways, I hope I get in   

Step


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 20, 2005)

Greetings, I'm interested in creating a Lizardman character.

As the starting level for this game is 2 and a Lizardfolk has an ECL of 3 is it possible to integrate such a character.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 20, 2005)

Why combat support?  You have two rangers?

I was thinking you needed an arcane sort.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 20, 2005)

two ranger and a jaguar 

arcane would be fine Ferrix. When do you think that you will post your character?

As for grey stranger and Lord Raven88 you can submit your character and I will see from there.

Edit and LizardFolk is +1 LA


----------



## gray stranger (Sep 20, 2005)

Gra'chak 'The burning hand'

Dwarf Soulknife 2

*Ability Scores*

*Str:* 14 *+2*(6p)
*Dex:* 16 *+3*(10p)
*Con:* 16 *+3*(6p +2 racial mod)
*Wis:* 12  *+1*(4p)
*Int:*  10 *+0*(2p)
*Cha:* 10 *+0* (4p -2 racial mod)

*HP:* 21 (10+3+5+3)

*AC:* 19 (10+3+4+2)

*Speed:* 20 feet

*BAB:* +1 
*Grapple:* 3 (1+0+2)

*Fort:* +3 (+2 against poison)    
*Ref:*  +6
*Will:*  +3 (+2 against magic)

* Attacks * 

*Mindblade (melee)* +4 attack bonus, 1D6 +2 Dmg Crit 19-20/X2
*Mindblade (ranged)* +5 attack bonus 1D6 Dmg Crit 19-20/X2 (30 ft range)
*Short sword* +3 attack bonus, 1D6 +2 Dmg Crit 19-20/X2

* Skills *

Jump: 6 (5+2-1)
Tumble: 7 (5+3-1)
Concentration: 9 (6+3)
Autohypnosis: 6 (6+0)

* Feats *

Psionic Weapon
Wild Talent
Weapon focus (Mind blade)

* Special abilities *

stonecunning
no speed penalties for heavy load and heavy armor
+4 dodge AC against giants
+1 attack roll on goblinoids
Throw mindblade

*Posessions*

10 Torches
Flint and steel
Waterskin
Tent
Sleeping bag
Backpack
Short sword
Food rations
Travelers outfit
Chain Shirt, masterwork
Grappling hook
Hemp rope, 20 ft

Backstory to be provided, since I didn't really know if soulknives were allowed   
The character just came to me all of a sudden   

If anything's missing, please mention it


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 20, 2005)

Here is a link to the character thread
character thread

So far the following character are officially in

jkason with Saul Leoster
RangerRick with George Anasualt
Eluvan with Huynia Amaru
SongDragon with Sherylee Surefoot
Pencil and Paper with Vaanork
Ferrix if he can come up with a character. 

Grey stranger I do allow soul blade and might allow a 7 player if you come up with a background that can convince me to give a spot to Gra'chak


----------



## gray stranger (Sep 20, 2005)

Nice, thanks   

well, since I have to go off to bed now you can expect the background tomorrow

But in no means should you feel forced to include me, just because I made a character, youi're the Dm after all   

Step


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 20, 2005)

I do no feel forced, but if you come up with something that can inspire me, you can earn a place in the game


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 21, 2005)

Ok I couldn't resist, I started the game without all our players. 

The last colony


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 21, 2005)

Posted.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 22, 2005)

Finishing up a gray elf wizard.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 22, 2005)

Ferrix, I hope he will at least take the 1st level elven wizard sub level from races of the wild


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 22, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Ferrix, I hope he will at least take the 1st level elven wizard sub level from races of the wild




Teehee... you know me too well


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Sep 22, 2005)

sorry wrong tread


----------



## Pencil and paper (Sep 22, 2005)

Eluvan with us?


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 23, 2005)

Almost finished... here's what I've got so far.


```
[B]Name:[/B] Kerten Myion
[B]Class:[/B] Wizard
[B]Race:[/B] Gray Elf
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral Good
[B]Deity:[/B] None

[B]Str:[/B]  6 -2 (2p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 2        [B]XP:[/B] 1000
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3 (6p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]HP:[/B] 8 (2d4+2)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (6p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] -1     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B] 20 +5 (16p.)    [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] --
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 -- (2p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +7        [B]Spell Save:[/B] --
[B]Cha:[/B]  8 -1 (0p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] --         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +1    +0    +3    +0    +0    +1    15
[B]Touch:[/B] 14              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 12

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      0    +1          +1
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +3          +3
[B]Will:[/B]                      3    +0          +0

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Dagger                    -3     1d4-2      19-20x2
Rapier                    -3     1d6-2      19-20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Kronerg, Elven, Axyrian, Draconic, x, x, x

[B]Gray Elf Traits:[/B] Immunity to magic sleep effects, +2 racial saving throw bonus
against enchantment spells and effects, low-light vision, weapon proficiency
(longsword, rapier, longbow, shortbow), +2 racial bonus on listen, search and
spot checks, automatic search check.

[B]Wizard Abilities:[/B] Generalist Wizard, Summon Familiar, Scribe Scroll

[B]Feats, Flaws & Traits:[/B] Pathetic (UA), Noncombatant (UA), Scribe Scroll,
Spell Focus: Enchantment, Spell Focus: Illusion, Improved Initiative

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 35       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 5/2.5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Spellcraft                 5    +5          +10
Concentration              5    +1          +6
Knowledge (arcana)         5    +5          +10
Knowledge (planes)         5    +5          +10
Knowledge (nature)         5    +5          +10
Search                     4    +5          +9
Knowledge (dungeoneering)  1    +5          +6
Knowledge (religion)       1    +5          +6
Knowledge (local)          1    +5          +6
Knowledge (geography)      1    +5          +6
Knowledge (history)        1    +5          +6
Knowledge (architecture)   1    +5          +6

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Thistledown Padded      405gp    5lb
Familiar                100gp   ----
Rapier-Cane              40gp    2lb
Dagger                    2gp    1lb
Glamerweave Courtier’s  130gp    6lb
Spellbook                 -gp    3lb


[B]Total Weight:[/B]17lb      [B]Money:[/B] 223gp XXsp XXcp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                20    40    60   120   300

[B]Spellbook:[/B]
[b]Oth Level:[/b] [i]All[/i]
[b]1st Level:[/b] [i]Color Spray, Charm Person, Sleep, Grease, Obscuring Mist,
Mage Armor, Mount, Burning Hands, Ray of Enfeeblement, Enlarge Person,
Cause Fear[/i]

[B]Age:[/B] 142
[B]Height:[/B] 4’7"
[B]Weight:[/B] 87lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Violet
[B]Hair:[/B] Pale Gold
[B]Skin:[/B] Fair
```
*Appearance:* Kerten Myion is small even amongst the standards of his people, his body is definitely not made for combat, but his glittering violet eyes shine through with exemplary intelligence and strength of mind.  He wears a well-tailored courtier’s outfit which glimmers with inherent subtleties, a sign of sure craftsmanship.  He walks with a cane topped with the head of a dragon, although able to move about on his own, the cane conceals a well-fashioned rapier should he need it.

*Background:* XXXX


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 24, 2005)

Eluvan, are you still in? 

Ferrix I couldn't expect less from you 

A few things. I don't allow FR feats and you have -3 to hit with the dagger and rapier.
hp should then be 4+2+2x1

The rest looks Ok.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 24, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Eluvan, are you still in?
> 
> Ferrix I couldn't expect less from you
> 
> ...




Okay, well you said any WotC books, I'll edit that... it was originally Improved Initiative anyways.  And the error on to hit I had already noted but not changed.


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 25, 2005)

Oh, whoops! I'm here, just missed that one important post where the game started.   

 I'll go post.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 29, 2005)

Please all post your character in the rogue gallery it will make things much easier for me. 

Thanks


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 10, 2005)

Just to let you know that I am on a business trip and won't be able to update until Thursday


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 19, 2005)

Still alive just waiting for Ferrix to finish his move and post.


----------



## jkason (Oct 23, 2005)

Saul's just hanging out in his room for now, so I don't think it'll matter, but I may wind up without power or net access depending on where Hurricane Wilma decides to make landfall. Just thought I'd give a heads up.

jason


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 3, 2005)

Just to let you know that I am still alive but don't have much time to post these day. I will try to post something in the coming days.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 3, 2005)

Sorry to hijack your thread, DarkMaster, but I am trying to jump start the Dawnforge game and wanted to know if you are interested in playing. Look here.


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 19, 2005)

As there have been no IC posts for over 3 weeks and no respons from Dark Master for the last 2+ weeks, I am dropping this PbP. I underdatnd that life comes up and takes us from the things we want to do. The best to everyone and thank you for the oppurtunity Dark Master.

~ Songdragon ~


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Nov 24, 2005)

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Pencil and paper (Nov 24, 2005)

Im staying put.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 24, 2005)

I agree... I'm optimistic that DarkMaster will return sometime, and I'll still be here if and when he does. Not much reason to drop out of the game... it's not exactly demanding any commitment from me right now, after all.


----------

